# Impressions?



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

My Mum is looking for a new car and is seriously considering a Versa Sedan.
Also considering a City Golf (if you're not in Canada, don't ask), Honda Fit, Toyota Yaris...and the other usual suspects in this class.
What made you current owners decide on the Versa? What swung your vote so to speak?
They are all nice and within a few hundred bucks of one another so one could argue for any of them. I'd like to hear you guys argue for the Versa after having owned one for a while.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Yes we want to know what you think of your Versa.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, she got the SL Sedan with CVT trans after all.
It's a lot of car for the money - both in size and features.
The fact that there's a family member selling them didn't hurt either.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

*Happy Camper*

Just picked up mine last night about 8 p.m. from the dealer. Been out driving it darn near ever since. First impression is that it's great! Plenty of power (compared to the Honda FIT) and six speed makes it even more desirable. I bought the darker gray version of it, with very little options. This car was cheap, but doesn't feel like it in any way or form. Any car of this quality for less than $12,500 (without TTL) is just fine with me. Being a Nissan product, it's all the sweeter. If I can fit my big azz in the front or back seat with plently of room (being 6 foot 6 inches @ 260 pounds) then who can complain about space? 

All in all, I give it a big :banana:"Hell yea!"


----------



## Scodiddly (Nov 19, 2007)

Very nice car, not perfect though. But seemed better than the similar offerings from Toyota, Honda, etc. Plenty of room inside (I'm 6' 3"), big cargo space for a small hatchback.

I got the 6-speed manual transmission. It's a lot of gears in the low range, probably to get more pep out of the 1.8 liter engine. So a lot of shifting... you're into 5th gear by the time you go past 36mph, according to the manual. But it does drive pretty nice. The stock stereo isn't especially great on the base model, so one of these days I'll be looking into upgrading. Gas mileage so far (couple of months) has been very consistently around 30mpg. Haven't done a big long highway trip yet, though.


----------



## scooterbob (Jun 16, 2004)

That's the only complaint I've had so far myself. Not the fact that the stock stereo is bad but that the volume knob is too far recessed into the stereo. It's difficult to get your fingers on it if they are large like mine. Very small problem, but it is distracting when trying to focus on driving.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

I love my 6 speed SL hatch.

I wish they came with the 2.0L option. The 1.8 just aint cutting it for me, its decent for daily driving which is why i bought it.

I also cant wait till someone makes some prothane motor mounts for this car. The wheel hop is horrible. Everything else is great. Also it takes the same oil filters as my SE-R so i can just stock up


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Has anyone figured out what it takes to convert from 1.8 to 2.0 ?
Is it just crank and rods ?
Or crank and pistons ?
Hopefully the block is the same deck height and wont need changing.


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

IanH said:


> Has anyone figured out what it takes to convert from 1.8 to 2.0 ?
> Is it just crank and rods ?
> Or crank and pistons ?
> Hopefully the block is the same deck height and wont need changing.


I guess its possible to bore it or stroke it, but it would be easier to just get a MR20 and just swap it in. Im not going to ever get that crazy into it... its still under warranty


----------

